# More dug up pictures



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

Two of my favourite bird species are pigeons and crows. As well as being a member of pigeon talk, I'm also a member of a crow group. There are a few members in the crow group that also share that affinity for both pigeons and crows. Here are 3 pictures of pigeons and crows together. The first picture is from an unknown person with her "fearsome5". The second, is courtesy of Alison from the crow group (that is her pigeon Rosie and her jackdaw-Jaffa). Jackdaws are smaller members of the crow family that live in Europe and Asia. Finally, the third picture is thanks to Nance, another member of the crow group. I never knew the names of her birds but the pigeons are gorgeous and the crows looked scared! LOL


Enjoy,


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Corvids...is that what family Crows and Jays are from?
Carl


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

That right Carl Crow, jays, magpies, rooks, coughs, ravens, jackdaws are all members of the corvidae family. Very interesting birds all in themselves. Intelligent, crafty and a remarkable ability to self actualize, which is pretty much unique amoung birds.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

It has always been interesting to me theat Ravens can "Soar" & Crows can't. It also interest me of the altitudes that I've seen Ravens like over 10,000 ft.+........... I must tell you that this is the 1st time I've seen Crows etc. in the same Loft with Pigeons........ If you bred from the Pigeons in the same Loft, would the Crows eat the Pigeons eggs/young???.... Thanks for the Pic's.. Happy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Happy, 

If you were breeding pigeons in a loft with crows, MOST DEFINITELY they would try to eat the eggs and nestlings.  As far as I know, the people who keep the crows and pigeons together are not breeding the pigeons.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Crows - Ravens*

PigeonPal, Thanks for the reply. Of course I know that the Crows "would" eat the eggs/young. I put that in the reply as my way of saying to newer Pigeon folks not to do this breeding, or most anytime with Pigeons or smaller birds. My way of wording was not right......... I live in the High Desert of California that Ravens out number the Crows by probably at least 90% & it seems that 99% of all the Pigeon/Bird people I know call them Crows & that most don't know that Ravens & Crows can be told apart by the fact that Ravens #1 "Soar" an Crows can't along with other differances like larger size, Delta tail, differant vocal, higher altitude life, etc.. Just a bit of knowledge I happen to learn as a very young boy as birds have been in my life for "so many" yrs.. Always amazing why certain birds can Soar & others can't, when they look so much the same..... Hap


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Happy, 

I'm sorry, I thought you were asking a question about whether the crows would try eating the eggs and young of the pigeons.  As for soaring, it has to do with the aspect ratio of wing length to body size. Ravens have longer wings than crows in relationship to their body. Crows wings seem almost short in comparison. If you'll notice, most birds that soar;hawks, ravens, gulls, vultures etc., they all have very long wings and not just the feathers themselves. Their actual wing bones are much longer. But not all hawks soar, because some have very short wings and feathers. The larger hawks in the buteos family ie: redtails, swansons, red shoulder etc have the wing type suited for soaring. Whereas, hawks in the accipiter family; coopers, sharp shinned or goshawk, their wings are short and not designed for soaring. 

Hope this helps,


----------

